# Cab recommendation for ST330T



## paidoutcomes (Oct 11, 2016)

Hello to the husky forum. I received my ST330T the other day and was beginning the search for a cab. Anyone know if the husky deluxe snowblower cab will work on this rig? I was hoping to find a cab that has a bit of extra height on it since I have 8' doors and remember smacking my head on the one I borrowed years ago. 

I haven't had a walker in 15 years so I have lots to learn about this sport.


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

I just come from the dealer and they had one of those cabs there. Too bad i didn't see this before i left. I'm going back next week and i can measure it for you if you like.
Lets see your 330... i cant wait for snow now!!!


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

Just to update you guys on the chute cable routing question I've been told the factory likes the cable routed down and some technicians like it routed up. As an old motorcyclist I want to see the cable as straight as possible. Looks like down achieves that. I'm going to change mine and add a couple of zip ties to keep it off anything hot.


----------



## paidoutcomes (Oct 11, 2016)

SAVAGE420 said:


> I just come from the dealer and they had one of those cabs there. Too bad i didn't see this before i left. I'm going back next week and i can measure it for you if you like.
> 
> Lets see your 330... i cant wait for snow now!!!




I have pics but can't attach them until I get my post count up. Working on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

stromr said:


> Just to update you guys on the chute cable routing question I've been told the factory likes the cable routed down and some technicians like it routed up. As an old motorcyclist I want to see the cable as straight as possible. Looks like down achieves that. I'm going to change mine and add a couple of zip ties to keep it off anything hot.


I just did mine like this right now. Clears motor, tire and doesn't bind when turned both ways. Good to go now!!


----------



## paidoutcomes (Oct 11, 2016)

SAVAGE420 said:


> I just did mine like this right now. Clears motor, tire and doesn't bind when turned both ways. Good to go now!!


Nice fuzz on your tires!


----------

